# '97 540/6 coolant expansion tank leaking



## KenC-VA (Oct 8, 2003)

Car broke down 2 days ago - coolant leak in rear of engine compartment 

Car towed to dealer; dealer replaces heater hose adjacent to firewall: $17 part + 2 hr labor = $260 

Picked up car today and drove home (15 min); coolant leaking in driveway, from bottom of expansion tank 

My guess is: when the tech refilled to cooling system after replacing the heater hose, he did not properly install the radiator cap and disturbed the vertical rod that goes from the top to the bottom of the expansion tank, thus causing the new leak, coming from the bottom of the expansion tank. :dunno:

Comments and insight are welcome . . . TIA.


----------

